
Arrest Warrant for "Sex Crimes" Against Wikileaks Founder - kingsidharth
http://georgewashington2.blogspot.com/2010/12/sex-charges-and-arrest-warrant-against.html
======
kingsidharth
The Warrant:
[http://www.interpol.int/public/data/wanted/notices/data/2010...](http://www.interpol.int/public/data/wanted/notices/data/2010/86/2010_52486.asp)

